# Chardonnay Temperature Control



## joea132 (Aug 29, 2012)

Has anybody had experience with chardonnay and higher temperatures? I plan on barrel fermenting a California Chardonnay but my fermentation temperature and aging temperature will be around 70-75 ambient. I'm in the process of buying a new house and plan on making a temperature controlled area but for now I want to go ahead with this Chardonnay. 

Has anybody done a chardonnay at higher temperatures? Anybody get away with it or have negative effects? I know it should be ideally 55..

**By the way this is my first white wine.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 29, 2012)

It will ferment fast, just did some Chardonell and only took about 4 days to ferment out. Winemaker 3352 also did some where he fermented at low temps. Still too early to tell how it will turn out.


----------



## ckassotis (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought a large bucket from Walmart for my Chardonel and put some cold water in it. I add some ice to it periodically, and despite the ambient temp being at ~75, I can keep it down from 55-60 while fermenting.


----------



## robie (Aug 29, 2012)

ckassotis said:


> I bought a large bucket from Walmart for my Chardonel and put some cold water in it. I add some ice to it periodically, and despite the ambient temp being at ~75, I can keep it down from 55-60 while fermenting.



Yep, Wal-Mart sells some really big plastic tubs, which should fit a full-sized barrel; at least the bottom half. That and some ice or very cold water should help keep the temp down some, maybe not as low as you want, though, but much lower than 75F.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah i fermented at 52* - takes a while - was in the primary for 10 days i think.

Racked to secondary for 5 days - going to rack again today as it is finished fermenting.

So about 2 weeks for cold fermentation.

Cold fermentation temps help to preserve the grapes natural flavors and aromas..


----------



## joea132 (Aug 29, 2012)

robie said:


> Yep, Wal-Mart sells some really big plastic tubs, which should fit a full-sized barrel; at least the bottom half. That and some ice or very cold water should help keep the temp down some, maybe not as low as you want, though, but much lower than 75F.


 
I really dont like the idea of submerging a barrel in water, even with a plastic bag around it. I was trying to figure out how to get an air conditioner and build a little enlcosure for the first few weeks. I may scrap this idea for another year. It seems like such a waste of a new Frenck oak barrel though!!


----------



## joea132 (Aug 29, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah i fermented at 52* - takes a while - was in the primary for 10 days i think.
> 
> Racked to secondary for 5 days - going to rack again today as it is finished fermenting.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I'm worried about blowing the nose right off of the grapes and wasting my time and money.


----------



## robie (Aug 29, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Cold fermentation temps help to preserve the grapes natural flavors and aromas..



Yes, for me it is worth the extra effort and cost to keep the temperature down.


----------



## Rock (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe how about a big chest freezer will it fit your barrel?


----------



## joea132 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rock said:


> Joe how about a big chest freezer will it fit your barrel?



That's a good idea, I hadn't thought if it. I'm thinking of just scrapping this idea all together for the time bring and revisiting it down the road. It's a shame to not use a new barrel for this but it's a logistical nightmare at this point. 

Thanks for all the help though guys, I'm disappointed that I can't do it but I have enough red grapes to occupy my time this year.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 30, 2012)

joea132 said:


> That's a good idea, I hadn't thought if it. I'm thinking of just scrapping this idea all together for the time bring and revisiting it down the road. It's a shame to not use a new barrel for this but it's a logistical nightmare at this point.
> 
> Thanks for all the help though guys, I'm disappointed that I can't do it but I have enough red grapes to occupy my time this year.




Look around on craigslist - that is where i found my 32 cu ft chest freezer. Picked it up for $150.

It would hold a lot of carboys/or brute primaries/or a barrel.


----------

